# Audi A3 brake upgrade



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

I have A3 with normal brakes, which have to be the same as Golf GTI.Want to upgrade 'em, with a little bigger than that set of rotors,and calipers.
Let me know where to search for it?
Probably 337 and S3 are the same brake sets, but I have no idea.
Any suggestions about the upgrade will be appreciated!
Thanx


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*

All available upgrades are documented here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2789446
Can I ask why you are upgrading?
Looks? i.e. filling out the wheels?
Added heat capacity for repeated stops on the RACE TRACK?
Shorter stopping distance? Note this will be achieved with better tires - not bigger brakes.
Firmer brake pedal feel? This can be achieved with a pad upgrade.



_Modified by phatvw at 12:23 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (phatvw)*

the car will be 350+ Hp and I'd like to have it stop in time in case something slow is on my way








As long as I saw the post this regards cars 2004+
My Audi A3 is euro model and it is 8L model...
Which is the same as GTI produced around 2000.


_Modified by Feik at 2:20 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*

Wow sounds like a sweet car! 4-door or 2-door? I loved the 4-doors I saw in Europe. You know you are now obliged to post pictures...
here are some brake upgrades for you: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=846180
There are a lot of setups to choose from. If you want to stay OEM, the R32 kit with upgraded pads is the way to go to match that power level, otherwise look into something like Stoptech or similar. Most of the kits will work with 17" wheels, while a few will require 18"
Don't worry about brake bias too much - worry about heat. You can tune the brake bias by using different pad compounds on the front vs rear axle










_Modified by phatvw at 2:55 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (phatvw)*

















this is how it used to be...
in 2-3 days the engine will be ready and I will post new topic, but for now you can see the basic mods I've made:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3059064








For the brakes...my car was bought from Italy, and there the cars are rarely well maintained.
So the brake rotors are pretty curvy








However in Bulgaria, where the car is from, the roads are bumpy and most of the cars are moving either very fast, either very slow/usualy to avoid big wholes and bumps/.
So whenever I decide to accelerate fast, I gotta be ready to stop as fast...
And don't get the idea wrong, I don't want to spend extra $1K on brake upgrade








Now the car has new head/tail/side ligths, new grill,and the front bumper will be modified soon.
But first to finish the engine, than to tune up it, and than I will give you more pics and videos.


_Modified by Feik at 11:31 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feik* »_ 
For the brakes...my car was bought from Italy, and there the cars are rarely well maintained.
So the brake rotors are pretty curvy








However in Bulgaria, where the car is from, the roads are bumpy and most of the cars are moving either very fast, either very slow/usualy to avoid big wholes and bumps/.
So whenever I decide to accelerate fast, I gotta be ready to stop as fast...
And don't get the idea wrong, I don't want to spend extra $1K on brake upgrade










Hmm, if you're mainly concerned about stopping distance from moderate speeds, then its a tire upgrade you need, not brakes! In fact bigger brake kits can hurt your stopping distance on the street.
Big brakes will only help you with repeated stops like on a race track. On the street, you can easily just have upgraded pads (like Hawk HPS or Ferodo DS2500) on the oem rotors along with the highest-performance stickiest tires you can find.


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (phatvw)*

than why the S3/R32/337 brakes are bigger?








I wonder how will this work on my car:
http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=584

_Modified by Feik at 3:16 AM 2-6-2007_
_Modified by Feik at 3:19 AM 2-6-2007_


_Modified by Feik at 3:21 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feik* »_than why the S3/R32/337 brakes are bigger?








I wonder how will this work on my car:
http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=584



Why are they painted crazy colours like red and blue? What your really should be asking is what tires did those cars come with from the factory











_Modified by phatvw at 9:55 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (phatvw)*

Fact is that my car has bigger tires than stock ones.
However, the disc size DOES matters, and this is beyond any doubts.
And...I plan to upgrade.Anyway I have no idea what hardware I need to buy to do it.
Only discs and supports?Maybe some lines?What else?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feik* »_Fact is that my car has bigger tires than stock ones.
However, the disc size DOES matters, and this is beyond any doubts.
And...I plan to upgrade.Anyway I have no idea what hardware I need to buy to do it.
Only discs and supports?Maybe some lines?What else?

Bigger tires sure, but what rubber compound? The compound is way more important than the size!
To upgrade your 11.3" front rotors to 12.3", you need the rotors and caliper carriers. You re-use everything else. All can be ordered from your VW/Audi dealer. Its a plug-n-play affair. You should also get performance brake pads - that means NOT mintex redbox. Hawk HPS at a minimum. I recommend Ferodo DS2500 for the front axle and Hawk HPS for the rear axle.
Stainless braided/telfon front brake flex hoses are OK to do too as is the http://www.tyrolsport.com brake caliper bushing stiffener kit. The rear stainless hoses are a waste IMO.

All these are very common upgrades and you'll find tons of DIY info if you use the search tool.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danzel88 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*

have you checked ebay? anyways, there are lots of store where you can find active brakes direct
http://www.activebrakesdirect.com for you to upgrade it.you just have to look for a reliable dealer that won't charge you with lots of $$$. 




_Modified by danzel88 at 9:27 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (danzel88)*

I think to put some 215/45 17" for front, to see how it will work, and if perormance is poor to put 215/40 for better launch.
Maybe installing the best tire, will spare me couple houndreds on brake updates...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (Feik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feik* »_I think to put some 215/45 17" for front, to see how it will work, and if perormance is poor to put 215/40 for better launch.
Maybe installing the best tire, will spare me couple houndreds on brake updates...

What width is your wheel? If between 7" & 8" (180-200mm), then a 225/45 tire is probably your best bet. But even more important than that is the actual brand of the tire. Get the stickiest tire you can find. Some popular options are Michelin PS2, Bridgestone RE050A, Falken Rt615, etc.


----------



## Feik (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 brake upgrade (phatvw)*

I am gonna change the tires by pairs.First the front than the rear.
However, now I am with 215/45 and if I put 225/45 will look little bit ugly.
7.5 are the wheels.


----------

